# él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte



## canceriano22

"él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte", ¿es correcta gramaticalmente esta frase?


----------



## Mister Draken

canceriano22 said:


> "él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte", ¿es correcta gramaticalmente esta frase?



¿Hay algo que te parezca incorrecto? Además de la mayúscula inicial, claro.


----------



## canceriano22

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Hay algo que te parezca incorrecto? Además de la mayúscula inicial, claro.


Claro, no estoy seguro que sea permitido el " era y aún se veía fuerte"?


----------



## Mister Draken

canceriano22 said:


> Claro, no estoy seguro que sea permitido el " era y aún se veía fuerte"?



Es correcto. ¿Por qué dudas? ¿Qué te parece incorrecto? Los dos verbos están en el mismo tiempo y modo.


----------



## canceriano22

Mister Draken said:


> Es correcto. ¿Por qué dudas? ¿Qué te parece incorrecto? Los dos verbos están en el mismo tiempo y modo.


El tiempo es lo de menos, porque vería mas acorde por ejemplo "él era y aún es fuerte", pero tal vez tengas razón, me parecía raro eso de: _era y *aún se veía* fuert_e. Quizás, con rayas quede más claro, algo así: _él era -y aún se veía- fuerte. Gracias por tu respuesta_


----------



## Mister Draken

El tiempo no es lo de menos. En tu ejemplo con el verbo "ser" en presente sabemos que él todavía vive. Con el verbo "ser" en pasado no sabemos si ha muerto o no. Ya ves, la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte. Nada más y nada menos.


----------



## canceriano22

Mister Draken said:


> El tiempo no es lo de menos. En tu ejemplo con el verbo "ser" en presente sabemos que él todavía vive. Con el verbo "ser" en pasado no sabemos si ha muerto o no. Ya ves, la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte. Nada más y nada menos.


Es correcto lo que dices, tal vez me expresé mal, lo que quise decir es que puede estar todo en tiempo pasado como en la frase original pero también puede combinar el presente y pasado como el ejemplo que di y no dejaría de estar correcto.


----------



## Mister Draken

canceriano22 said:


> Es correcto lo que dices, tal vez me expresé mal, lo que quise decir es que puede estar todo en tiempo pasado como en la frase original pero también puede combinar el presente y pasado como el ejemplo que di y no dejaría de estar correcto.



Sí, es correcto. Incluso con el futuro (aunque sea una especulación).

_Él era fuerte (cuando lo conocí) y aún seguirá siéndolo en unos años. _


----------



## canceriano22

Mister Draken said:


> Sí, es correcto. Incluso con el futuro (aunque sea una especulación).
> 
> _Él era fuerte (cuando lo conocí) y aún seguirá siéndolo en unos años. _


👍


----------



## canceriano22

Océano Neutral said:


> Universalmente correcto, no, pues hay contrastes. Es decir, no podemos declarar a ciencia cierta si esta frase es gramaticalmente correcta como un todo, pues existen regionalismos y lo que es correcto para algunos no lo es para otros, salvo que las reglas gramaticales de la RAE así lo determinen.
> 
> En mi opinión esta frase no tiene sentido, pues se desconoce si lleva contexto y si el sujeto en cuestión está vivo o muerto.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicar mejor de dónde sacaste dicha frase?


Claro, pero entiendo que cuando se habla de corrección es en relación a las reglas de la RAE. Obvio que tiene contexto, pero la pregunta era, más allá de si tenga sentido o no, si se puede construir esa frase, si es correcta gramaticalmente.


----------



## canceriano22

Océano Neutral said:


> Entonces aquí tú buscas un sentido más informal. Y si es así, incluso no le veo sentido a dicha frase.
> 
> 
> ¿Y por qué no lo compartes? Eso ayudaría. Y claro que hace falta el sentido, ¿cómo decimos una frase sin sentido? Solo la entenderían tus allegados o con quiénes acostumbres a hablar, si acaso.


_Entonces aquí tú buscas un sentido más informal. Y si es así, incluso no le veo sentido a dicha frase._

No sabia que la RAE establece lo informal. Nadie ha preguntado si la frase tiene sentido o no. Lo tiene pero si tu no lo puedes ver no te preocupes, le pasa a cualquiera

¿Y por qué no lo compartes? Eso ayudaría. Y claro que hace falta el sentido, ¿cómo decimos una frase sin sentido? Solo la entenderían tus allegados o con quiénes acostumbres a hablar, si acaso.

Porque yo me refiero a si es gramaticalmente la frase correcta o no. Eso creo que ha quedado claro y la respuesta del anterior usuario lo deja por sentado. Si tú no lo entiendes, bueno, no te preocupes, mi duda ya está absuelta


----------



## S.V.

Hola. Sí: _de suerte que parece y es otra_ (Juan Bautista); _el tiempo parece y es irrecuperable_ (Benedetti); _más infelice y más feo parecía y era Vasco Núñez_ (Casas); _parecía y era llamado un modelo hermoso_ (Galiano). Luego _es y parece_, _es y se ve_, donde encajen.


----------



## juanjorel

Sí, gramaticalmente es correcta.

"Él era y aún seguía siendo fuerte".

El problema en realidad no es de gramática, sino que en "él era y aún se veía fuerte", se expresan dos cosas que no necesariamente son iguales: "ser fuerte" y "verse fuerte", pero que en definitiva pueden representar lo mismo.

Otro ejemplo:

"Él era y aún seguía pareciendo ser fuerte".


----------



## canceriano22

S.V. said:


> Hola. Sí: _de suerte que parece y es otra_ (Juan Bautista); _el tiempo parece y es irrecuperable_ (Benedetti); _más infelice y más feo parecía y era Vasco Núñez_ (Casas); _parecía y era llamado un modelo hermoso_ (Galiano). Luego _es y parece_, _es y se ve_, donde encajen.


Ok, ahora lo tengo aún mas claro, gracias por tu aporte 👍


----------



## Mister Draken

No es difícil ubicar la frase en un diálogo.

–¿Cómo lucía tu suegro cuando lo conociste, teniendo en cuenta que tenía ya 80 años?

–Él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte.


----------



## juanjorel

Mister Draken said:


> No es difícil ubicar la frase en un diálogo.
> 
> –¿Cómo lucía tu suegro cuando lo conociste, teniendo en cuenta que tenía ya 80 años?
> 
> –Él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte.


Es bastante raro eso, ¿a qué te referís? ¿a que lo conociste recién a los 80 años?, porque eso es lo que se entiende, y siendo así, ¿cómo sabés que era fuerte en el pasado?


----------



## Océano Neutral

S.V. said:


> Hola. Sí: _de suerte que parece y es otra_ (Juan Bautista); _el tiempo parece y es irrecuperable_ (Benedetti); _más infelice y más feo parecía y era Vasco Núñez_ (Casas); _parecía y era llamado un modelo hermoso_ (Galiano). Luego _es y parece_, _es y se ve_, donde encajen.


Claro, de esta manera es más entendible. Si no hay contexto, al menos FUENTES.


canceriano22 said:


> Nadie ha preguntado si la frase tiene sentido o no. Lo tiene pero si tu no lo puedes ver no te preocupes, le pasa a cualquiera


No hace falta preguntarlo, eso está implicito dentro de cualquier foro, preguntar, deducir. Siempre y cuando los que consultan *no preovean de fuentes o contexto*, pues, *resulta que lo que es palpable para algunos no lo es para otros.* 🔍

Esa es la importancia de saber hacer preguntas y anexar fuentes o contexto. 🔍


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> ¿cómo sabés que era fuerte en el pasado?


Esa respuesta/conversación es del presente actual (dice en la pregunta "TENÍA 80 años"). El suegro ya no tiene los 80 años que se indican antes.
Ahora pueden haber pasado 10 años, por ejemplo,  y ese hombre tener 90... o estar muerto.

Y sí, lo conoció a esa edad y no antes.

El diálogo mostrado por M. D. a modo de ejemplo yo lo veo, como decís por ahí, macanudo. 



canceriano22 said:


> "él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte", ¿es correcta gramaticalmente esta frase?


Puede que te parezca mejor si "y aún se veía" lo pones como inciso. Siendo así la frase básica:
Él era fuerte, muy fuerte.

Con el inciso quedaría:
Él era, y aún se veía, fuerte, muy fuerte.

Pero no, no es estrictamente necesario hacer un inciso. Y como ves, haciéndolo así, hay demasiadas comas en una frase tan breve, ¿no te parece?


----------



## canceriano22

Océano Neutral said:


> En realidad no entendí absolutamente nada de tu enunciado, ni el hecho de citar doblemente mis comentarios, e incluso resaltarlos. *Aquí nadie ha dicho que la RAE establece alguna informalidad*, por favor aprendamos a interpretar los comentarios, y si no se entienden, SE PREGUNTA, creo que sería mejor; además tu frase está más que clara, no hace falta ser científico ni mucho menos, para ver lo que intentas dar a entender, pero, si no tienes contexto y no sabes diferenciar entre formalidad e informalidad, además de lo que puede o no entrar dentro de la gramática, es difícil brindar ayuda.
> 
> 
> Océano Neutral said:
> 
> 
> 
> En realidad no entendí absolutamente nada de tu enunciado, ni el hecho de citar doblemente mis comentarios, e incluso resaltarlos. *Aquí nadie ha dicho que la RAE establece alguna informalidad*, por favor aprendamos a interpretar los comentarios, y si no se entienden, SE PREGUNTA, creo que sería mejor; además tu frase está más que clara, no hace falta ser científico ni mucho menos, para ver lo que intentas dar a entender, pero, si no tienes contexto y no sabes diferenciar entre formalidad e informalidad, además de lo que puede o no entrar dentro de la gramática, es difícil brindar ayuda.
> 
> 
> ¿Entender? ¿Preocupado? En lo absoluto. Estos foros tienen un fin, y me imagino que has de conocerlos muy bien. Formalmente me retiro de este tema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Entender? ¿Preocupado? En lo absoluto. Estos foros tienen un fin, y me imagino que has de conocerlos muy bien. Formalmente me retiro de este tema.
Click to expand...




jilar said:


> Esa respuesta/conversación es del presente actual. El suegro ya no tiene los 80 años que se indican antes.
> Ahora pueden haber pasado 10 años, por ejemplo,  y ese hombre tener 90... o estar muerto.
> 
> Y sí, lo conoció a esa edad y no antes.
> 
> 
> Puede que te parezca mejor si "y aún se veía" lo pones como inciso. Siendo así la frase básica:
> Él era fuerte, muy fuerte.
> 
> Con el inciso quedaría:
> Él era, y aún se veía, fuerte, muy fuerte.
> 
> Pero no, no es estrictamente necesario hacer un inciso. Y como ves, haciéndolo así, hay demasiadas comas en una frase tan breve, ¿no te parece?


Claro, pero podría ponerse el inciso entre rayas, pero como se trata de una frase breve, esto puede obviarse como dices bien.


----------



## juanjorel

jilar said:


> Esa respuesta/conversación es del presente actual (dice en la pregunta "TENÍA 80 años"). El suegro ya no tiene los 80 años que se indican antes.
> Ahora pueden haber pasado 10 años, por ejemplo,  y ese hombre tener 90... o estar muerto.
> 
> Y sí, lo conoció a esa edad y no antes.
> 
> El diálogo mostrado por M. D. a modo de ejemplo yo lo veo, como decís por ahí, macanudo.
> 
> 
> Puede que te parezca mejor si "y aún se veía" lo pones como inciso. Siendo así la frase básica:
> Él era fuerte, muy fuerte.
> 
> Con el inciso quedaría:
> Él era, y aún se veía, fuerte, muy fuerte.
> 
> Pero no, no es estrictamente necesario hacer un inciso. Y como ves, haciéndolo así, hay demasiadas comas en una frase tan breve, ¿no te parece?


Entonces entendí mal la frase inicial, o se presta a confusión.

Lo que yo entendí es esto: 

El era (cuando joven) y aún se veía (de viejo) fuerte.

Ahora entiendo que también se puede enteder de otra manera, que es todo en presente:

El era (hoy) y aún se veía (hoy) fuerte.


----------



## jilar

Yo no creo que de pie a una confusión así. Hablo del diálogo inventado por M.D. que es donde tú hiciste tu comentario sobre que eso era raro.
Tú quizá hablas como frase aislada tal y como la presentó quien hizo la consulta, aquí si que da pie a varias interpretaciones.

Míralo de este modo, más sencillo:
-¿Cómo lucía tu suegro cuando lo conociste? (Es una pregunta que remite a un momento del pasado - el momento en que lo conoció. Olvídate del añadido con una referencia a su edad o cualquier otra cosa)

Y la respuesta debe remitir igualmente a ese momento que se pregunta, no a otro. Por lo tanto, lo que respondas, irá en pasado (cosas como: Estaba fuerte. Era un toro...)


¿Qué sentido tiene que te pregunten por un momento concreto del pasado y tú respondas en referencia a un momento todavía anterior?

Es como si te pregunto, por yo saber que estuviste allí:
-¿Qué te pareció Barcelona durante las olimpiadas  de 1992?
Y me respondas:
-En la primera mitad del siglo XX era una gran ciudad. Ya incluso en 1500 lo era.


Pensaría que se te ha ido la cabeza...  o que quieres demostrar tus conocimientos históricos, aunque no vengan a cuento  (yo no te pregunté nada de eso).


----------



## canceriano22

juanjorel said:


> Entonces entendí mal la frase inicial, o se presta a confusión.
> 
> Lo que yo entendí es esto:
> 
> El era (cuando joven) y aún se veía (de viejo) fuerte.
> 
> Ahora entiendo que también se puede enteder de otra manera, que es todo en presente:
> 
> El era (hoy) y aún se veía (hoy) fuerte.


En realidad, el significado del texto es: Él era (en el pasado) y aún se veía (hoy) fuerte. Aunque también es posible interpretaciones como las que mencionas, eso con el contexto de la frase se dilucida fácilmente, pero el motivo que no di contexto es porque solo quería saber si construir esa frase de esa manera era gramaticalmente correcta.


----------



## jilar

canceriano22 said:


> Obvio que tiene contexto


Es tarea tuya mostrárnoslo. O simplemente explicar la situación.

Como habrás visto, una frase aislada sin más, puede dar pie a varias interpretaciones porque cada uno la imagina en una situación o contexto que debe suponer por falta de él.

De ahí que sea obligatorio y lo exijan las normas. Para futuras consultas te lo digo.


----------



## canceriano22

jilar said:


> Como habrás visto, una frase aislada sin más, puede dar pie a varias interpretaciones



Muchos sí lo han entendido, pero parece que otros no, no di contexto porque no quería *interpretaciones* o posibles interpretaciones de la frase, ese no era el motivo del thread, bien claro dije que solo quería saber si esa frase era aceptable gramaticalmente hablando. Y me han dicho muchos me han contestado de acuerdo a como esperaba. Espero que por fin haya quedado claro esto.


----------



## jilar

canceriano22 said:


> Él era (en el pasado) y aún se veía (hoy) fuerte.


Vale, algo más nos has aclarado para ubicarnos y entender algo más la frase.

Esa opción de usar pasado (se veía) para referirte al día de hoy solo es posible si te refieres a que hace unas horas ...o minutos lo has visto.
Para el resto de casos usaríamos el presente (hoy se ve).


----------



## canceriano22

jilar said:


> Vale, algo más nos has aclarado para ubicarnos y entender algo más la frase.
> 
> Esa opción de usar pasado (se veía) para referirte al día de hoy solo es posible si te refieres a que hace unas horas ...o minutos lo has visto.
> Para el resto de casos usaríamos el presente (hoy se ve).


Entonces si me refiero a un pasado lejano (en años) la frase sería incorrecta


----------



## juanjorel

canceriano22 said:


> En realidad, el significado del texto es: Él era (en el pasado) y aún se veía (hoy) fuerte. Aunque también es posible interpretaciones como las que mencionas, eso con el contexto de la frase se dilucida fácilmente, pero el motivo que no di contexto es porque solo quería saber si construir esa frase de esa manera era gramaticalmente correcta.


Como ya te dijeron el contexto es obligatorio, no podés elegir no ponerlo, si un administrador examina tu publicación, hasta podría borrarla, ¿no conocés las reglas del foro?

Bueno, pero con esta aclaración al menos veo que yo tenía razón en cuanto a mi interpretación. Sigo sosteniendo lo de #13.


----------



## jilar

canceriano22 said:


> Entonces si me refiero a un pasado lejano (en años) la frase sería incorrecta


¿Afirmas o preguntas?
¿Y a qué frase te refieres en este comentario?
Si es a la que consultaste:


canceriano22 said:


> él era y aún se veía fuerte, muy fuerte",



Sería correcta porque "se veía" es apropiado para referirse a ese tipo de pasado (pasado lejano -en años)


----------



## canceriano22

jilar said:


> ¿Afirmas o preguntas?
> ¿Y a qué frase te refieres en este comentario?
> Si es a la que consultaste:
> 
> 
> Sería correcta porque "se veía" es apropiado para referirse a ese tipo de pasado (pasado lejano -en años)


Ordena tus ideas, es la misma frase, primero me dices que es inapropiado y ahora que es apropiado. Pero no te preocupes, ya me quedó claro con los primeros posteos. Saludos y hasta luego


----------



## Océano Neutral

jilar said:


> Es tarea tuya mostrárnoslo. O simplemente explicar la situación.
> 
> Como habrás visto, una frase aislada sin más, puede dar pie a varias interpretaciones porque cada uno la imagina en una situación o contexto que debe suponer por falta de él.
> 
> De ahí que sea obligatorio y lo exijan las normas. Para futuras consultas te lo digo.


👌👌👌


juanjorel said:


> Como ya te dijeron el contexto es obligatorio, no podés elegir no ponerlo, si un administrador examina tu publicación, hasta podría borrarla, ¿no conocés las reglas del foro?...


👌👌👌


----------



## jilar

canceriano22 said:


> primero me dices que es inapropiado y ahora que es apropiado.


Relee las respuestas con calma, por favor.
En este tema nadie ha empleado la palabra "inapropiado" - ni yo ni ningún compañero - excepto tú en la respuesta que cito.

Puede que lo hayas expresado así usando "inapropiado" como un sinónimo o equivalente de alguna otra palabra; como podría ser "incorrecto", por ejemplo.

 ¿Podrías citar concretamente la frase de  donde has sacado esa idea - que yo, u otro quizá, te haya dicho que algo es "inapropiado"?
Es para intentar saber a qué respuesta concreta te refieres y así no estar dando tiros al aire.




canceriano22 said:


> Pero no te preocupes, ya me quedó claro con los primeros posteos.


¿Yo preocupado? En absoluto.

Lo que debes entender es que una frase puede ser "gramaticalmente correcta", pero aun así estar "mal expresada".
¿Cuándo está mal expresada? Cuando no se ajusta a los hechos o no explica la realidad que quieres explicar.

Frases gramaticalmente correctas:
1. Mi padre tiene 60 años.
2. Mi padre tenía 60 años.

La 1 solo estaría  bien expresada cuando lo dices en el momento, o te refieres a ese momento, que tu padre tiene esa edad. Si ya tiene otra edad la frase sería "incorrecta" por mal expresada (no explica la realidad).

La 2 solo la puedes expresar o bien cuando tu padre ya tiene más edad que esa ("tenía" remite al pasado) o bien si está muerto. Sería "incorrecto" decirla, por ejemplo, cuanto todavía tiene 40. Incluso teniendo 59.
Incorrecta porque no explica la realidad.

Por mucho que gramaticalmente sean correctas.

Un saludo igualmente.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

Esta discusión queda cerrada debido a la falta de contexto y será borrada en breve. Una frase suelta, sin información adicional de trasfondo, es insuficiente para poder brindar una ayuda efectiva.

Por otra parte, se le recuerda a @canceriano22 que las discusiones en este foro deben conducirse en un tono cordial, amigable y sobre todo respetuoso con los comentarios y opiniones de los demás.

Acá, todos los que participan, lo hacen de manera voluntaria y desinteresada, con el único  fin de ayudarle a quien consulta con sus dudas por lo que lo menos que se puede esperar es mostrar consideración y agradecimiento por la ayuda recibida y el interés de los compañeros en colaborar para contestar nuestras preguntas.

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

